# Netzwerkkarte -> läuft nicht; Modem läßt sich nicht installieren...



## Vitus (12. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stosse hier gerade auf ein mittelschweres Problem, das einer schönen Lösung bedarf:

Ich möchte einen weiteren Rechner in das bestehende (Kleinst-) Netzwerk zu integrieren. Dieser Rechner soll nichts anderes machen als Faxe empfangen und diese eventuell über den Netzwerkdrucker ausdrucken.

Das Netzwerk läuft über einen (w-lan) Router von der Telekom. Der "neue" Rechner ist ein zusammengeschusterter AMD 800 mit 128 MB RAM. WinXP Pro ist frisch installiert und hat nicht gemeckert, die Netzwerkkarte wurde erkannt und die Treiber installiert. Das Modem (Creatix V9X Data Fax) wird zwar als Modem erkannt, aber Treiber fehlen.

===Part one===

Als erstes wollte ich den Rechner ins Netzwerk  integrieren, damit ich über Internet die Modem Treiber ziehen kann. Doch sobald man ein Kabel in die Netzwerkkarte reinstöpselt, bleibt der Rechner einfach stehen, es bewegt sich nichts mehr.
Daraufhin habe ich eine andere Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, hochgefahren und Treiber installiert. Aber mit dem selben "Erfolg": Sobald das Netzwerkkabel verbunden wird, hängt der Rechner sich auf.
Ich habe auch verschiedene Kabel ausgetestet, doch immer mit dem gleichen Resultat.
Ebenfalls habe ich das Modem ausgebaut, keine Änderung...

===Part two===

Also Plan umstellen: vergessen wir das mit dem Netzwerk, der Rechner bleibt als Stand-Alone, bekommt einen eigenen kleinen Drucker.
Also Modem Treiber installieren. Ich war auf der Homepage von Creatix und habe mir den Treiber für XP runtergeladen (auf eine Diskette, auf dem Zielrechner entpackt... *haßt Disketten*).
Treiber aktualisieren => Quelle ausgewählt. Daraufhin fängt der an die Dateien zu kopieren und plötzlich *ZONG* startet sich der Rechner neu. Mitten in der Installation. Es meldet sich diese XP Checkdisk Variante, korrigiert ein paar falsche Register *however*, es startet XP - und der Treiber ist installiert, aber wie nicht anders zu erwarten unvollständig und nicht funktionstüchtig. Auch dieses Spiel habe ich ein paar mal ausgetestet - immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

===Nachwort===

*hilfe*  











Also falls jemand irgendeinen Vorschlag hat => nur her damit. Auch Abwegige Vorschläge ("Hau einmal auf den Monitor (der ist übrigens brandneu!), dreh Dich dreimal um die eigene Achse und schrei laut <HURZ>") werden gerne ausprobiert.

Liebe Grüße
Vitus


----------

